# study film in france



## ekalstr (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey all, 

this is for all of you who have thought about it. I was actually going to post that in reply to another thread, but maybe other can benefit from this answer.

You guys americans (or else) don't realize the luck you have in the US. 
Paris is a GREAT city. But if you want to study film, you may be very disappointed. 
EICAR is a private school, and like a few other film schools in paris, all they want is your money (the tuition seems low for you, but it's actually the highest one any post-high school institution might ask. University for example is practically free)
anyway, I know at least 5 persons that have studied there for one week and then left (not just EICAR, but similar film schools in paris). I don't know if the people who posted the question a few years ago went there in the end, but if they did, I'd love to hear how it went. 

anyway, just be aware of the french system and approach to filmmaking, which is totally different. Well, it depends on your approach of filmmaking. Those of you who like the classical american form of narratives, structure, character and storytelling, stay away. (storytelling: until now noone can find the french equivalent for the word). You should also be aware of french students, they're generally less communicating, more shut-in. 
most french film students admit that the majority of contemporary french films, more generally post new wave french cinema, is... well, let's be frank, it sucks a little. a lot,  sometimes. It seems to be overshadowed by a 'auteur' syndrom that often leads to dark, cabbalistic, depressing movies. and student films go in this direction too.
the school of LA FEMIS (Paris) is THE school, extremely prestigious and highly selective. I know people who have been trying to enter it for 4 years, reapplying each year. I had the opportunity to see the shorts of the graduating students of last year, and out of the screening, I thought everyone just realized that life isn't worth living and we better all just shoot ourselves now... well personaly, my vision of life is a little bit more cheerful 

Anyone working in film in france will advise you against attending private film schools. If you want to experience something in Paris, which can be extremely gratifying, you should better attend university for one or two semesters (they propose exchange programs for students all over the world). But these are more the equivalent to your film studies, it's just theory classes.  The program is lighter than american programs, so everyone works or interns in parallel. 

Hope this helps! if anyone wants to know more don't hesitate to ask.
++


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 4, 2008)

> ekalstr


hey ekalstr, 

are you French? and do you study in America?

Although I tend to disagree with you re: French cinema (I've seen a lot of really good contemporary French films - and just as an example Jeunet is one of my favorite filmmakers). But I tend to think you're 100% right about EICAR. 
they seem to cater to American students who just dream PAris - but don't seem like a very professional place. 
There are similar school in the U.S like Academy of Art College, and New York Film Institute. 

I'm curious about "La Femis" - I've been looking for them online but have failed to see any internet presence. Do you know if they have a web site?


----------



## ekalstr (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey birdman,

my situation is actually more complicated than that, but in order to avoid the exhaustive biography, let's say the answer to both of your questions is... half-yes. 

About french cinema, just so everything is clear... of course I wasn't talking about jeunet and probably the other filmmakers you know and like. there are really good films indeed, but my point was that they remain a minority... and they're generally the ones you get to see, abroad. The films I'm talking about are the one that characterize the bulk of french productions, and they generally come out for... one or two weeks, in... one theater, hidden somewhere in paris. 
well, the situation of film in france today is more complex than that, but I'll stop acting like an arrogant critic now... I really don't mean to, and it's not the point anyway 

It's strange you haven't found anything online for la femis. their website: www.lafemis.fr (but I don't think there's an english version). Let me know what you think.


----------



## westmain (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi there,
I stumbled on this link with a google search "film school in france," and was hoping you could answer a few questions. First off: I don't have any practical film skills.. I studied literature in college, but now that I'm out I'd like to pursue film. I hear that taking classes, or just teaching yourself final cut, is a good way to get started. I'd appreciate a structured environment, but film school is quite an investment, and I wonder, is it worth the money? Sorry for the long winded, winding question, but I'm really wondering if you have advice for someone like me, who wants to work in the film industry (there are so many facets I can't say with certainty which area, likely editing) but who is essentially starting from scratch? I'm teaching English in France for the next school year, and the prospect of going to school there for film has been a pipe dream of mine for years.. after reading your post though, I'm rethinking that.. Anything would be much appreciated!


----------



## dheeraj savanthy (May 25, 2016)

Hello. I recently graduated in science, in India. But I want to study film and France seemed a better option for me as I wanted to explore new types of filmmaking. The things you've mentioned above about the french cinema style sounds like something I'd connect to and I have no problem with it. Can you please suggest me a course which is very affordable, good and also qualify for applying scholarships. I don't like to much rely on loans and wait for scholarships. I need to earn while learning.


----------

